# Mouse doesn't work on FreeBSD 13 running on QEMU linux VM



## rempas (Jun 6, 2021)

Hi everyone! I want to tryout freebsd but I have a problem and no matter how much I searched for a solution, I wasn't able to fix my problem. When I'm starting X, my mouse doesn't work. The cursor sits in the middle of the screen and doesn't move. I tried with XFCE and AwesomeWM and the same for both of them. Any ideas of what may going on?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jun 6, 2021)

start qemu with "-usb -device usb-tablet" or "-vga qxl" ?


----------



## tux2bsd (Oct 16, 2021)

OK.  I got somewhere.  Working in that it is usable.

Add input device "EvTouch USB Graphics Tablet" in virt-manager.

In the guest:

`pkg install utouch-kmod xf86-input-evdev`

edit /boot/loader.conf as instructed.

reboot (guest)

Other stuff to dabble with change from Spice to VNC in virt-manager. (The spice change may not be needed... I haven't experimented enough.)  There is mention of 'libspice-server' and 'spice-protocol'.

More information here:  

https://tips.graphica.com.au/freebsd-gnome-on-qemu/  (John, if you see this you're a legend!)


----------



## tux2bsd (Oct 20, 2021)

I get a problem where the resolution of the VM doesn't fit the "resize to VM" thing in virt-manager - it's really annoying.  

But it is usable.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 20, 2021)

I would use an ssh -X or ssh -Y and forward the X.


----------



## tux2bsd (Oct 23, 2021)

Alain De Vos said:


> I would use an ssh -X or ssh -Y and forward the X.



It's minor pain in the ass to setup the host to guest networking, it also bypasses using FreeBSD standalone in the VM.


----------

